# Aloha!



## ch08

aloha everyone! Rob from Hawaii here. So do any of you regularly shop at Reef Raft? Just trying to find out about them and get an idea of what they have to offer.


----------



## Ciddian

Hello and welcome Rob  

I heard good things from reef raft myself but havn't been able to visit yet


----------



## ameekplec.

ch08 said:


> aloha everyone! Rob from Hawaii here. So do any of you regularly shop at Reef Raft? Just trying to find out about them and get an idea of what they have to offer.


Hi Rob,

I've heard things. I'll leave it at that.

Just out of curiosity, why are you researching RR when you're from Hawaii?


----------



## ch08

jensen, the owner, has owed me US$4735.00 for the last 43 days and won't respond to any of my daily text, email, and phone calls. I need help collecting and I can pay a commission.


----------



## KnaveTO

Well they advertise on www.aquariumpros.ca and I seem to remember there is a thread there about a shipment that just came in, that was about a week ago.

There is a Richard from California posting on that thread about unresolved business


----------



## ameekplec.

hmm, seems these type of threads pop up every so often with Jensen and co.


----------



## KnaveTO

ameekplec. said:


> hmm, seems these type of threads pop up every so often with Jensen and co.


I am keeping my comments to myself


----------



## vladfragdit

I would contact the owner of the other site, Aquarium Pros, as he is in Hawai'i right now. He can help you if you need to contact the authorities.

HTH


----------



## UnderTheSea

Rob, this is not a very professional way of conducting business: 1. recruiting individuals to recoup your money through public forums 2. posting in public forums about accounts receivable. If you have an issue contact your lawyer and the authorities if the business is not responsive. There are also collection agencies that will assist in getting your money as well.

Complaints may also be filed through the better business bureau

This is becoming an all to common them with GTA stores having their outstanding debts advertised in a public forum and in no way benefits either party.


----------



## blossom112

If I was ripped off ......I would do the same thing!!!
I would like to know , who is ripping off who so I can steer clear !

Id have to say as a shopper ,I want to know!


----------



## Ciddian

Yikes... O_O

I would def. follow Ross' advice


----------



## vladfragdit

If a store is unreachable by any means (such as in this case), and is in another country, then unorthodox methods may be applied to try to get in touch with those who have to repay their debts. I don't fault them nor do I think its unprofessional to try to recoup their money this way.


----------



## UnderTheSea

everyone is entitles to their opinion.....

How often do you see in GM in the forums asking Johnson Controls to pay a month old debt? Okay maybe a bad example picking on GM.

Maybe these suppliers should look into escrow services for low $ transactions.

RR will only be shooting themselves in the foot losing out on valuable suppliers.


----------



## vladfragdit

I think they (suppliers) are limited to their own laws (within different countries), in that they have to do such things. Maybe the laws don't allow them to recoup their money, or just make if very difficult to do so.


----------



## UnderTheSea

vladfragdit said:


> I think they (suppliers) are limited to their own laws (within different countries), in that they have to do such things. Maybe the laws don't allow them to recoup their money, or just make if very difficult to do so.


Fair enough.


----------



## Ciddian

I normally stay out of these things because of the legal issues regarding it. I really don't feel comfortable with using the site in this manner. 

Gtaa will not be responsible for any member that chooses to take action against the store in question. Its really something that should be dealt with with legal back up if possible. 

Just dont wanna be in the middle of a lawsuit ya know?


----------



## KnaveTO

Glad to see that this did not get ugly. We are a great group respecting others opinions. By the way, the Better Business Bureau can't do too much of anything, especially if the company is not a member. They have no authority to investigate, and enforce debts, only the courts can do that. They basically maintain records of who reports what, and the resolutions of such, if any.

Also nothing anyone did here was in any violation of the law. All we did was provide information that was in the public realm.


----------



## ch08

UnderTheSea said:


> Rob, this is not a very professional way of conducting business: 1. recruiting individuals to recoup your money through public forums 2. posting in public forums about accounts receivable. If you have an issue contact your lawyer and the authorities if the business is not responsive. There are also collection agencies that will assist in getting your money as well.
> 
> Complaints may also be filed through the better business bureau
> 
> This is becoming an all to common them with GTA stores having their outstanding debts advertised in a public forum and in no way benefits either party.


You are absolutely right and I really didn't want to do this at all... That is why I waited so long, but now the people that I owe $ to don't want to wait any longer so I'm at a loss... I'm in Hawaii and don't know anyone in Canada! I'm not here to make trouble, just to find some help so I can settle up my own debts owed to my foreign suppliers and shipping agent caused by my 
transaction with Reef Raft over a month and a half ago. I know that the economy is bad, and I'm very patient and understanding, but they won't answer calls, emails, text... Nothing...


----------



## Chris S

My suggestion? Lock and remove this thread.


----------



## KnaveTO

There has been no violation of the Rules of the site that I can tell, and no breaking of any law. Locking and deleting this thread only serves to assist the perceived offending party at the expense of the perceived aggrieved party. If such accusations that were made in this thread are found to be accurate, then Reef Raft and its' owners have committed a fraud and theft. I for one do prefer to know about the shoddy business practices of the LFS in my areas as much as the business practices that are above repute and encourage my spending money at those locations.


----------



## Guest

I don't like commenting on financial situations of any store as there are many reasons for slow payment. Some of the larger chains often take 90 to 120 days to pay outstanding invoices. When I was breeding Giant Frog Eyed Geckos (many, many years ago) It took PJ's sometimes 120+ days to pay my invoice. 

The slow payment and sometimes completely delinquent payment of foreign tropical fish/marine fish exporters is not a new thing. There are some exporters who refuse to sell to Canadian importers, especially ones in southern Ontario, due to some bad payers in the past. I know of one exporter that was put out nearly $11,000 by a now defunct Ontario marine importer. Word travels between exporters especially in some countries and unfortunately this taints the reputation of the whole region.

The fact that they haven't made contact with the exporter is inexcusable. They should be saying "look, things are a little tight right now, can we send you a partial payment in good faith?" 

I agree with UTC that publicly airing a store's payment delinquency is a very touchy subject. Unfortunately the BBB is not going to have any real input in helping a company recoup unpaid bills. This is a legal matter and a matter for the local diplomatic mission (consulate).


----------



## Chris S

KnaveTO said:


> There has been no violation of the Rules of the site that I can tell, and no breaking of any law. Locking and deleting this thread only serves to assist the perceived offending party at the expense of the perceived aggrieved party. If such accusations that were made in this thread are found to be accurate, then Reef Raft and its' owners have committed a fraud and theft. I for one do prefer to know about the shoddy business practices of the LFS in my areas as much as the business practices that are above repute and encourage my spending money at those locations.


It is not that I don't agree with you Ross, but I have seen some pretty iffy stuff take place via forums with stuff just like this. For the sake of the forum, its members and its owners, I think it would be best to leave this area alone.

40k lawsuits because of something someone said on a public forum aren't unknown...


----------



## Ciddian

Would you rather nothing be said at all and no information? 

I think this is fine enough, I can't really control it if people choose to respond to the post. Its out there, they need to realize that there could be other ways of dealing with it as h_s mentioned and Ross.

But that's as far as I will let it go. People will be responsible for themselves from here on. They have information and they can do what they choose with it.

I really would not like to see any more personal PM's to members regarding this issue however and I hope that you will be kind enough to halt them ch08.

Good luck in your pursuit with this issue, I really hope to not offend.


----------



## ch08

Ciddian said:


> Would you rather nothing be said at all and no information?
> 
> I think this is fine enough, I can't really control it if people choose to respond to the post. Its out there, they need to realize that there could be other ways of dealing with it as h_s mentioned and Ross.
> 
> But that's as far as I will let it go. People will be responsible for themselves from here on. They have information and they can do what they choose with it.
> 
> I really would not like to see any more personal PM's to members regarding this issue however and I hope that you will be kind enough to halt them ch08.
> 
> Good luck in your pursuit with this issue, I really hope to not offend.


No offense taken. I'm going to try a few things and hope all works out good. You all have been extremely helpful and very nice. I have visited Ottawa several years ago when my mother's sister was working at the US embassy as the charge d' affairs. I remember canadians as very kind and friendly people. Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## ameekplec.

I think stuff like this has a place in public forums so that the customers of retailers know the kind of businesses they're dealing with, not just at the retailer/shopkeeper level.

For what it's worth, it appears over on "that other site" that the at least one person with issue with the store is resolved - at least, I saw a post from a retailer on a RR thread saying they made contact and things are cleaned up - but then that thread seems to have disappeared, as many unfavorable things seem to do in the sponsor forums over there.

Hopefully things work out for you ch.


----------



## KnaveTO

Believe me I am fully aware of how far one can and should go in situations like this. I was heavily involved with thekrib.com back during the whole petswarehouse issue. And yes I know that comment shows my age


----------



## Hitch

welcome to the forum.


----------

